# Las Vegas Timeshare - Best Pool on Strip



## Live2Travel (Apr 17, 2011)

We are planning a trip to Vegas in March of 2012 and would like a timeshare with a good pool on the strip.  We will be trading through II so will not have access to the Hiltons .  It looks like the Marriott is out but are wondering how big the pools are at Planet Hollywood or the Polo Towers.  We may have to just go with either the Monarch Cancun or Tahiti Village if we think the pool is most important. But if there is a decent one nearer the strip, it may be more convenient to stay closer to the action (we will be renting a car, tho).  Any info would be much appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Dori (Apr 18, 2011)

We have only been to Polo Towers, since all our trades are through RCI. We were there on a promotion. The pool at PT is on the 22nd (?) floor, or something like that. It is certainly nothing to write home about. The location of this resort is fantastic, but if a nice pool is very important to you, I would choose some where else.

Dori


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 18, 2011)

probably jockey club IMO - since you'd now get access to 2 of the cosmopolitan's pools (the process might be a little complicated, though.)

here's a thread discussing the situation...

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136927


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2011)

Planet Hollywood Westgate towers has a nice pool and close to the strip. We were just there last week in March and the weather was nice. It got up to 90 the last two days we were there. Be aware the normal temps in March are more in the 70's so it will be cool unless you get lucky like we did. The Rooms are very nice and not to crowded during the week.


----------



## MalibuMike (Apr 20, 2011)

*MGM has great pools*

MGM grand has three awesome pools, but it's for the younger 20-30 yr olds, so if you got kids no go. Planet Hollywood also has a great pool, but MGM is the best.  



Live2Travel said:


> We are planning a trip to Vegas in March of 2012 and would like a timeshare with a good pool on the strip.  We will be trading through II so will not have access to the Hiltons .  It looks like the Marriott is out but are wondering how big the pools are at Planet Hollywood or the Polo Towers.  We may have to just go with either the Monarch Cancun or Tahiti Village if we think the pool is most important. But if there is a decent one nearer the strip, it may be more convenient to stay closer to the action (we will be renting a car, tho).  Any info would be much appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## chellej (Apr 20, 2011)

The Wyndham Grand Desert is not on the strip but not too far off the strip and has a very nice pool


----------



## chibuilder (Apr 24, 2011)

Live2Travel said:


> We are planning a trip to Vegas in March of 2012 and would like a timeshare with a good pool on the strip.  We will be trading through II so will not have access to the Hiltons .  It looks like the Marriott is out but are wondering how big the pools are at Planet Hollywood or the Polo Towers.  We may have to just go with either the Monarch Cancun or Tahiti Village if we think the pool is most important. But if there is a decent one nearer the strip, it may be more convenient to stay closer to the action (we will be renting a car, tho).  Any info would be much appreciated.  Thank you.



Tahiti Village is technically on the strip (though closer to the airport, past Mandelay Bay) and has an excellent pool and a lazy river.  They run shuttles to a spot deeper into the strip and if you do rent a car, they are cheap and there is free valet all over.  Units are very nice, too.  We stayed there a year ago with kids and they really enjoyed the pool and lazy river.


----------



## IreneLF (Apr 27, 2011)

Went in '07. Did a lot of reading and at that time the two "best" were listed as Mandalay Bay with a sand bottom pool and Mirage.
We stayed @ Mirage and the pool was indeed fabulous. Several acres large - (3? 5? forget, but huge...) much tropical landscaping  that you will not know you are in the desert, lagoons and high pressure waterfalls that will give you a back massage   Delightful!


----------



## chriskre (Oct 11, 2012)

Any updated suggestions for best pool on the strip?

I am going in May and thinking that Tahiti Village might be the best.
I have access to both II, RCI and Platinum Interchange.
My back up plan is open season in HGVC but hoping for a better pool option.


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 12, 2012)

tahiti village isn't "really" on the strip though.  it's on the same road but a couple of miles south of mandalay bay.

as long as you're cool with that, it looks like a nice resort.


----------



## BevL (Oct 12, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Any updated suggestions for best pool on the strip?
> 
> I am going in May and thinking that Tahiti Village might be the best.
> I have access to both II, RCI and Platinum Interchange.
> My back up plan is open season in HGVC but hoping for a better pool option.



HGVC at the Flamingo gives you access to the Flamingo hotel pool.  I didn't go but everybody else did and said it was great.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 12, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> tahiti village isn't "really" on the strip though.  it's on the same road but a couple of miles south of mandalay bay.
> 
> as long as you're cool with that, it looks like a nice resort.



Well it doesn't have to be on the strip.  We will have a car and with the free parking at the casino hotels, I think we'll be good to get around.  



BevL said:


> HGVC at the Flamingo gives you access to the Flamingo hotel pool.  I didn't go but everybody else did and said it was great.



This is my backup plan but was wondering if there was anything better.  
I wonder if you stay at Flamingo will they let you pool hop to the other HGVC resorts?


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 12, 2012)

I stayed at the Tahiti Village a couple of years ago and loved it. Really nice rooms and I can't remember much about the pool but everyone seemed to rave about it, especially the lazy river. We always rent a car as well, so its no big deal that it is a bit away from the "action". In fact, we actually preferred that as it gets you away from the craziness for a bit at least and a bit more relaxing as Vegas is so go go go....

I'm going back in two weeks from now - one unit at Tahiti Village and two units at Tahiti for my bro's 50th birthday celebration.


----------



## hefleycatz (Oct 12, 2012)

Just stayed at TV this June.  It was great.  Nice rooms.  Great Pool and a lazy river.   Nice to be away from the strip.  Very tropical around the pool area.  

lee


----------



## luckyguy101 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll cast my vote for the Wyndham Grand Desert's facilities. It's really a beautiful place, and although it's not located directly on the strip, their free shuttle gets me to the heart of the action in about five minutes!


----------



## BevL (Oct 14, 2012)

The Wyndham resort has a very nice pool area, definitely larger than most strip or close to strip pool areas, like Polo Towers or the Marriott resort.

Having experienced or seen both, I personally would prefer the Wyndham - lots of room, relaxing, very pleasant.

If you want more of a "Vegas pool experience," I'd go with the HGVC at the Flamingo.  

Unless you want to make your own experience at the Wyndham resort - LOL.  The year we stayed there, our son and his friends, who were staying at the Polo Towers, descended on us and started a beer bong competition down by the pool.  But that's another story.


----------

